# Middle Eastern recipes



## Maarya Alireza (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

I want to make Hummus, any suggestions on what else I should add other than the ingredient I have listed?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to DC.

Beyond the standard ingredients for hummus, you can add many other flavors.  I like Kalamata olive hummus and roasted red pepper hummus.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't see where you have listed ANY ingredients.


----------



## erehweslefox (Nov 7, 2016)

One of my favorite cookbooks is Otolengi's Jerusalem, which has a ton of good Middle Eastern recipes, they are also fairly accessible, i.e they have available ingredients etc.. I'd start there.


----------



## Flour (Dec 30, 2016)

I keep hummus simple, using other beans if I have no chick peas, and subbed peanut butter once when I had no tahini (husband couldn't tell the difference), use red pepper flakes, but I add sides like raw:tomato, zucc, crookneck, carrot, radish, celery, and flat bread pieces. Works a lot like guacamole in my house.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 30, 2016)

Maarya Alireza said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to make Hummus, any suggestions on what else I should add other than the ingredient I have listed?


Just a point from a serial hummus maker - cook your own chick peas! I know you can get away with canned chick peas but until you make it with ones you've cooked yourself you won't know how REALLY good home-made hummus can be.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 30, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Just a point from a serial hummus maker - cook your own chick peas! I know you can get away with canned chick peas but until you make it with ones you've cooked yourself you won't know how REALLY good home-made hummus can be.



+1.  Craig would NOT eat hummus until I cooked the chickpeas from dried and then he thought it was really good.  World of difference.


----------

